# 2015 IBO Spring National Guaranteed Payouts



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome Larry! What all vendors will be there ?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't remember them all but there will be several. Lancaster, Shrewd, Tru Ball, gold tip, Bohning, 3d country, carbon express, ABB, Bernie's, Deer Crossing, Dead Center Archery, Walk on targets, Xtreme, and more.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

I cant wait it sounds like a great time! It will be nice to get out of the cold northeast weather too. Not much fun shooting courses when its 10-20deg outside.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> Guaranteed Money for the Spring National
> 
> Pro Male Release $3500
> 1st $2000 2nd $1000 3rd $500
> ...


Larry you really do go above and beyond and for that we as archers need to really support him by showing up to this event! I will be there. I can't wait! None of the other sites take care of the shooters the way you do. Hats off!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

X2 Larry


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, that is going above and beyond.. And the bar gets set just a bit higher for the other hosts to step up their game. Money or not though, last year it was the best run IBO I have attended and was looking forward to this years event. Thanks to all the vendors for supporting our addiction!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Welp looks like the attendance will be better than last year... keep it up Larry!!!


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Myself and 2 others will be there, first time for this event. Looking good, Larry! See you at the campground.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I regretfully will miss it this year. Went last year, beautiful area and the event was run great. and be careful, if that target has fur on it its not part of the course  Deer everywhere! Good luck all, enjoy!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can't wait to see what Larry has for us this year. This place is beautiful!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Larry I've got a quick question to follow up from a facebook post....Is PHC paying out the same as Semi Pro ($1000.00) or will it be based on the amount of shooters?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The entry fee of PHC is 145 just like SPM so the payout will be the same as SPM in regular tournament payout based on the number of shooters. The $1000 I advertised is bonus money I am putting into SPM and at this time I don't have that for PHC. I'm trying to find some more sponsor dollars for that.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Hopefully the shooters will support this class and show that we deserve the attention. I think you have some outstanding talent in this class.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> The entry fee of PHC is 145 just like SPM so the payout will be the same as SPM in regular tournament payout based on the number of shooters. The $1000 I advertised is bonus money I am putting into SPM and at this time I don't have that for PHC. I'm trying to find some more sponsor dollars for that.


Ok thanks for the clarification. That post on Facebook got to jumbled to follow.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Just pre registered! I can't wait


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Been Really looking forward to this shoot. Headed there Friday..


----------



## jordan.gable (Nov 13, 2011)

How do we pre register?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

jordan.gable said:


> How do we pre register?


Call the IBO office. Today is the last day to pre register


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

What time does registration open Saturday morning?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Registration opens at 7 am


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Full weekend of archery. Weekend come on!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Would be nice to see some money pay out for the hunter classes. They accounted for 30% of the total shooters at spring national last year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

hoytxcutter said:


> Would be nice to see some money pay out for the hunter classes. They accounted for 30% of the total shooters at spring national last year.


There is money in AHC. However if it is a trophy class I can't put money into it.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> There is money in AHC. However if it is a trophy class I can't put money into it.


gift cards with a random draw.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

hoytxcutter said:


> gift cards with a random draw.


I understand why you guys want money there but why not jump to AHC ? It's only 5 yards farther max.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

He did add money to AHC! Standard HC is a not a money class therefore he cannot add money to it! We went through this same discussion last year! It is still an IBO sanctioned event, he can't change the rules! I think it's a shame that people give him a hard time even after all he has done! He does more for this shoot them all of the other venues combined! That includes ASA events also! You don't see them knocking on doors asking for sponsorship money to increase payouts! Larry you do a great job and I applaud you!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

If you want money, shoot in a money class.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> If you want money, shoot in a money class.


yep


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> If you want money, shoot in a money class.


That makes sense but no just complain about the HC class not having them.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

PETeach said:


> He did add money to AHC! Standard HC is a not a money class therefore he cannot add money to it! We went through this same discussion last year! It is still an IBO sanctioned event, he can't change the rules! I think it's a shame that people give him a hard time even after all he has done! He does more for this shoot them all of the other venues combined! That includes ASA events also! You don't see them knocking on doors asking for sponsorship money to increase payouts! Larry you do a great job and I applaud you!


Could not have said it any better, spot on!!!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

No one is complaining. He does a wonderful job. Just would be nice to see a little come back to the hunter classes seeing the large number of participants in those classes.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

....it's still not a money class


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

It would not have to be money. A few gift cards given out by random draw.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro Hunter class!


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> Pro Hunter class!


Pro Hunter class does not make up 30% of the shooters!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

just curious. Is there a move up rule in the hunter class?


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

3dbowmaster said:


> just curious. Is there a move up rule in the hunter class?


Yep, there is. The top 10 shooters (based on combined score in the triple crown) must move out indefinitely. Also, anyone making the shoot-off at the IBO World Tournament must move out as well (the shoot-off typically involves the top 5 scores but will include all ties for those scores as well). Finally, any HC shooter who wins two of the National events (Winter or Spring Nationals and the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd Leg of the triple crown). This is only for HC. Female Hunter is similar (I believe it is only the winners of the Triple Crown, the Winner of the IBO World Tournament and individuals who win more than one of the previously mentioned national events that have to go) but it is only for one year. The ladies may go back if they so choose after the year is up.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Can I register on Friday when I get there? Or do I have to wait till Saturday Morning to register? This was a great shoot last year and I am so excited to be coming back again. Great place! Keep up the great work!


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes shooting begins friday.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I will tell you from a person that knows Mr. Kade. He works his butt off for the sport and more so for the archers. He has really made this tournament a great tournament. Kade keep up the good work and Thanks for all ya do.... Now time to pack for Pipestem <---------€€€


----------

